# Máy, thiết bị và sản phẩm khác > Điện - Điện tử - Tự động hóa >  Cách vận hành máy sấy khí như thế nào?

## Chuyên máy nén khí

Sau khi lắp đặt xong máy sấy khí, bước kế tiếp là chạy thử và vận hành máy. Vậy, trước khi chạy thử cần chú ý điều gì? và vận hành như thế nào, để giảm thiểu sự cố và tăng độ bền cho máy sấy khí?



1. Chạy Thử

- Trong trường hợp chạy thử sau khi đã lắp ráp xong, xin hãy vận hành sau khi kiểm tra đầy đủ các mục sau:
- Kiểm tra các bộ phận:
+ Xem hệ thống ống dẫn khí nén lắp ráp, công trình mắc điện nguồn tiêu chuẩn có gì bất thường, trục trặc không?
+ Van ở hệ thống ống dẫn vòng đã đóng chưa?
+ Van ở hệ thống ống dẫn cửa ra có mở không?
+ Áp suất của khí nén có bình thường không?
+ Kiểm tra xem công suất của cầu chì, công suất của thiết bị ngắt dùng để mắc điện có khác so với công suất chỉ định không.
+ Ống thoát khí của bộ lọc và của bình nhận khí trong máy sấy khí có hoạt động tốt không?

2. Phương pháp vận hành máy sấy khí.
- Khi đèn nguồn sáng, máy bắt đầu vận hành. Sau khi máy nén khí dạng làm lạnh hoạt động, nếu áp suất đo của bộ phận làm lạnh chỉ vị trí từ 3,5 ~4,5, có nghĩa là máy hoạt dộng bình thường.
- Khi máy sấy hoạt động được khoảng 5 phút, hãy thổi khí nén của máy khí nén dần dần vào máy sấy khí ( khi thổi khí nén, nếu mở toàn bộ các van, các bộ phận bên trong và các thiết bị có thể bị hỏng).
Chú ý : sau khi ngắt máy và muốn vận hành lại, xin hãy đợi thêm 5 phút. Khi ngắt máy trong thời gian là trên 1 ngày, hãy tháo bằng tay tất cả các nước cứng bên trong máy

3. Kiểm tra hàng ngày
- Kiểm tra xe ống thoát khí, thoát nước hình chữ U có thoát khí nén và nước cứng bình thường không. Hãy dọn dẹp một tháng hơn một lần ống thoát hình chữ U.
- Kiểm tra xem có bộ phận nối ống nào bị rò rỉ không.
- Hãy duy trì ổn định nhiệt độ bên trong ( dưới 38 oC) và nhiệt độ cửa vào khí nén ( dưới 38 oC). Đồng thời phải dọn dẹp theo chu kì để bụi, tạp chất không phủ lên tụ điện của bộ làm mát sau và máy sấy khí ( khoảng cách khoảng 1-2 tuần).

Nếu bạn có bất kì thắc mắc gì hãy liên hệ ngay với Minh Phú thông qua đường dây nóng 0919 23 28 26 để được tư vấn và hỗ trợ lắp đặt, vân hành, bảo dưỡng máy sấy khí và máy nén khí.

----------

